# Anyone doing the VM Cyclone in 2-weeks with the kids?



## TonyEnjoyD (14 Jun 2013)

I am doing the 33-mile with my 6-yr old on a trail-a-bike and my 8-yr old daughter on her own bike and really looking forward to it.

Did it last year with my daughter on the trail-a-bike and she loved it.
Was hard work on my heavy cheap hybrid, but a great day out.


----------

